# Ultimate Blues Rig!!



## Howe-n-Harrison (May 16, 2006)

i was wondering what all your guys thots on this

mine is gibson E335 hooked up to a fender blues deville


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Marshall 50 watt head - jumpered
Marshall 4x12 with Greenback 20s
1960 Gibson Les Paul
Dallas Arbitar Rangemaster


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

There is no ultimate rig. Only what works best for you.

This works for me:



















Best regards,

Brian


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I kinda like Fender Tweed style amps for blues. I personally prefer Teles. The great thing about the blues is you can play it on pretty much whatever you want though.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

this is not the ultimate blues rig, but it works:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Howe-n-Harrison said:


> i was wondering what all your guys thots on this
> 
> mine is gibson E335 hooked up to a fender blues deville


should be able to do it with that combo, especially the 335 great for blues, I use a strat or tele with a Ampeg Superjet, works to.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

the best blues tone i've ever heard was a fender fat strat into a fender blues junior.

of course, the man playing them was jeff healey... still, it was probably the best live tone i've ever heard


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> the best blues tone i've ever heard was a fender fat strat into a fender blues junior.
> 
> of course, *the man playing them was jeff healey*... still, it was probably the best live tone i've ever heard



I'm guessing he had the Blues Jr. modded ,... and I'd love to know what they were.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

it's probably not a difficult amp to mod. a new speaker would probably make a big difference


----------

